# Worth buying these ? Sentinel and Black Beauty



## jd56 (Oct 3, 2014)

I was just asked if I wanted these two TOC bikes.
I have not seen them but received these poor pictures.
The guy is at a swapmeet today and found them. He will pick them up for me but, not sure if it is a wise investment. 
My money is tied up for Trexlertown this weekend and really don't want to commit unless they are needed by someone here. And prices are not confirmed...help with a fair market value would be appreciated. So I can make an offer.
No serial numbers on either at this point so you be the judge

Mead Sentinel









Black Beauty












Email is best. 
JD



It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Coaster Brake (Oct 3, 2014)

I would buy them personally, but then again, it depends on the asking price.
That mead sentinel is something I wouldn't mind owning...


----------



## bricycle (Oct 3, 2014)

I would think you could get $800+ for the Sentinal since it has that wopper chainwheel....


----------



## Coaster Brake (Oct 3, 2014)

bricycle said:


> I would think you could get $800+ for the Sentinal since it has that wopper chainwheel....




Shhh bri, I was gonna offer $20


----------



## wspeid (Oct 3, 2014)

The sprocket on that Sentinel is awesome.  That bike's got some great character to it.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Oct 3, 2014)

Just my opinion but I would not pass up on buying something nice right in front of me to save money for what may or may not be at Trexlertown. The time to buy is when you see it.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 3, 2014)

coaster brake said:


> shhh bri, i was gonna offer $20




save the $20 toward the speedi-bike


----------



## jd56 (Oct 3, 2014)

Bri-In-RI said:


> Just my opinion but I would not pass up on buying something nice right in front of me to save money for what may or may not be at Trexlertown. The time to buy is when you see it.



Good point but, I'm not there to touch them.  Wish I could do the negotiations but have to leave up to a non bike collector.
But it's cool he sent me the heads up on them. 

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## jd56 (Oct 3, 2014)

He just sent me the asking price on both
Sentinel... $800
Black Beauty. .. $450

The Mead is at full retail I would image. 
The Black Beauty might be a fair price even though it has been house painted.


It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## jd56 (Oct 3, 2014)

I just may have bought these two bikes. Waiting on a confirmation as the money hasn't changed hands yet.

Not having seen them yet but based on the pictures I posted earier I think my offers were fair to both parties.
I am waiting on more pictures of each. 
If anyone is interested please email me.
Soon these may be listed in the for sale section if the deal is confirmed. 
Did get a better picture of the Mead chainring....dang this is a big one.





It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 3, 2014)

32 teeth, so equivalent to a 64 1/2" pitch chainwheel. big u bet, but not as big as some.


----------



## Iverider (Oct 3, 2014)

Uh...look at the classifieds...


----------



## tmurder (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm the no. Bike guy and JD has helped me out ..I am in possession of them if anyone wants one or the pair please feel free to hit me up I am now reachable through the forum..thanks again jd for the help


----------



## jd56 (Oct 3, 2014)

Glad I could help. Now I still have all my money for TTown.
Still wish I new about the TOCs.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## SirMike1983 (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm in the "save your money" camp. When it comes to paying several hundred dollars for a bicycle, I usually try to hold out for exactly what I want, and am willing to wait to get it. It's one thing if you're dropping $150 on a rider, it's another thing to drop $400 or $800 on a bike. When we're up that high, I try to hold out for exactly what I would want in that price range. If you come back from Trexlertown empty handed, then it merely means the search continues, no real loss.


----------



## tmurder (Oct 3, 2014)

Very true


----------



## ejlwheels (Oct 3, 2014)

The Black Beauty is a junior-sized frame.
The front fork looks like a later balloon replacement.
The frame would have had narrow gauge tires (26" or 28") rather than balloon.
Balloons were not an option in the mid to late teens when that Haverford badge was used.
Black Beauty lives on only really in the frame and the badge.


----------

